
Ask HN: Do you also get a stream of domain sales inquires under fake names? - bhouston
I&#x27;ve been getting these for months.  Here is today&#x27;s:
---<p>Hello,<p>I think that you are the owner of a similar domain name to mine.
Would you have interest in xxxxx dot com?<p>Appreciate if you would let me know.
---
======
Hairy_Sasquatch
I get them, trying to sell me a similar domain to the one I have (my surname .
net). The domains are (my surname+IES . net) and are not registered, these
guys are trying to sell me a domain they don't own. All sent to the tagged
address used to register my existing domain with 123-reg

29 June

Hello,

Would you you be interested in XXXXXies dot net since you do own a similar
domain name?

Thank you for your time.

Giroux

9th April

Hi

My name is Becky. I understand that you hold a domain name analogous to
XXXXXies(net) and was wondering if you would consider getting the
XXXXXies(net)?

Please accept my apologies if you are not interested. Becky.

------
apryldelancey
I also get them at least weekly.

------
jlgaddis
Yep, get one or two a week.

